# Tower Tugs



## windcutter (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi, Last Friday I was on the Paddle Steamer "Waverley" from Tower Hill and a tug manouvered us round to face the right direction to go under Tower Bridge. Me and my friends are curious as to the details of the tug involved as it sounded like no other with an English Electric engine. I do not have a name or reg identity number but I do have a picture and would like to know more especially engine details. IT has a red cabin with a white chimney and a black band round the top, on the side is a red triangle. Many thanks in advance if anyone can help?


----------

